# Radiology coding



## jmoon (Feb 4, 2009)

My question is if I have a report for a cervical spine ct and it also mentions reconstruction.  How should I treat the reconstruction, is this also a part of my coding this report also?  Thanks.


----------



## swyty (Mar 6, 2009)

If the technique does not state the reconstructions were performed in 3-D either on the same work station or an independent, then you would only code the CT portion.  The reconstruct stmt is usually a standard part of the process.  

Hope that helps


----------

